# Best way to install APK files into CM9 A2?



## aeroflott (Apr 8, 2012)

Give me a clue someone. Been googling around for the last hour.

Awesome Drop looked promising, but couldn't get it to work on the Touchpad. Is there an easy way to do this for my non-technical mind?

Running MacOSX if that's relevant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Just email the apk file to yourself and simply click on it to install it on your tablet.

Make sure you have Unknown Sources checked under Settings-Security to manually install an apk.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

APK installer from appstore


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe I used Easy Installer for NBA Jam and HBO Go.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

aeroflott said:


> Give me a clue someone. Been googling around for the last hour.
> 
> Awesome Drop looked promising, but couldn't get it to work on the Touchpad. Is there an easy way to do this for my non-technical mind?
> 
> ...


I have used this since the G1 days

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.IQBS.android.appInstaller&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5JUUJTLmFuZHJvaWQuYXBwSW5zdGFsbGVyIl0.


----------



## joey2264 (Oct 24, 2011)

Do any of these apps actually install it in a way that could make an app work that didn't work after the normal method of install?


----------

